# RSS Feed



## Janice (Nov 3, 2005)

The feeds are currently provided in two formats, RSS and RSS v2. The differences are as follows:

    * RSS 0.91 - This feed is based on a standard written by netscape and provides a link and the title of the thread.
http://specktra.net/external.php?type=rss
    * RSS 2.0 - This feed contains title, author, date and the contents of the first post of the thread.
http://specktra.net/external.php?type=rss2

To add this to MyYahoo click here. here.


----------



## electrostars (May 26, 2006)

Is the RSS feed working, because it's not working on myside?


----------



## Janice (May 26, 2006)

Erin, this post has been updated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Try the feeds now.


----------

